# Jumping and biting 6 month old



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi guys,
I have read a lot of the comments on here about jumping and using a can of coins or pebbles to stop jumping or getting people to ignore your dog when she jumps but nothing seems to work!
Today we were playing fetch in the front yard, Abby saw a stranger walking by and sprinted across the road to jump on him and grab his jacket with her mouth. Needless to say he was not impressed.

Not only does Abby jump but she also bites! I'm worried one day I am going to get sued!

I already won't let her off the lead when people are around, now she can't be trusted in the yard! Does anyone have any tips to stop the biting, jumping and not coming back when called?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Right you need to go back to basics. So if in the garden or at a park use a long line and buy yourself a whistle.

Train her on her recall. Start in the house and blow the whistle each time you feed her. Then go in another room with a treat. Blow the whistle and when she comes give her a treat.

Then do the same in the garden. Put her on her long line and blow the whistle. When she comes back give her a treat. Once she has this down go to more distracting areas like a park. Put her on her long line and blow whistle. When she comes back give her a treat. 

Do this over and over and over again. She will get better.

For the jumping up go and get yourself some pet corrector which compressed air in a can. When she jumps on you spray the air. Not on her ever but spray the air upwards. The sound will snap her out of it. 
Vs are soooo social and so they do tend to run off to meet people but if you work on the recall over and over again she will get it.

Hang in there.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the same problem with Boris jumping up at us and other people - it is the one thing I have not been able to sort. He knows the word OFF in fact people think his name is Borisoff 

If I anticipate him jumping up and tell him NO or OFF = that works, but I don't always see it coming.

The Pet Corrector is fantastic - just makes a hissing sound, but has the desired effect IF you have it to hand when they jump. Your post has prompted me to go and get another one as I need to get this sorted.

Kristend, I would stick to an enclosed area, or use a line as Born suggests, until the recall is reliable. Boris's recall is good and I find a whistle is great when he is playing with other dogs - it just gets his attention and he comes flying back. RBD recommended a 211.5 whistle - I got a couple of ebay.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kristend (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks very much for your advice born36 and hotmischief! I had never thought of using a whistle or a pet corrector. I will definitely try both!
As well as the long line to practice recall at the park.
It would be so nice to have a dog that comes when calls and doesn't jump on people!


----------

